# This > That



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

*Prime > Bionic

Rootz Wiki > XDA

Pokemon > Yu-hi- oh

Android > ios

Coke > Pepsi

Xbox > ps3
*
​


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Google > Yahoo!


----------

